#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-25
<nettezzaumana> servus
<nettezzaumana> OMG: http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,57596.0.html
<supersasho> ZOMBitch: si tu? potreboval by som poradit s prehodenim domeny a dns
<supersasho> *hostingu nie domeny
<supersasho> alebo hocikto iny :)
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: jsem
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: co presne nechapes? odkazuj v DNS na hosting a je to ;)
<ZOMBitch> to bys blils http://www.novinky.cz/internet-a-pc/software/239961-nejlepe-internetovym-utokum-odolava-internet-explorer-ukazaly-testy.html
<ZOMBitch> dalsi hnuj, http://www.novinky.cz/internet-a-pc/mobil/239966-nokia-zaplati-za-propagaci-mobilnich-windows-pres-dve-miliardy-korun.html?ref=boxE
<ZOMBitch> to je zas den kua :D
<losik> taky zajmavé http://www.zive.cz/bleskovky/apple-ma-problem-baterie-notebooku-lze-hacknout-a-znicit/sc-4-a-158129/default.aspx
<losik> zákazal bych defaultní hesla ... zachránilo by se tím mnoho životů..
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> docela prdel
<supersasho> nss labs sa uz vyfarbila niekolkokrat ked ukazovala microsoftom zaplatene testy.. odvtedy je u mna jej kredibilita na bode mrazu
<supersasho> mne bolo na bliti ked som dnes cital o softwarovych patentoch a jak na nich rizuje microsoft, apple a ta mala firma jedna (meno si nespomeniem)
<ZOMBitch> ... resi se to i v komentarich 
<supersasho> no ani sa necudujem :)
<supersasho> ja to mam stale v pameti :-D
<ZOMBitch> napodobne :)
<ZOMBitch> se divim, ze jeste tyhle paka delaj nejaky testy, kdo jim to vlastne zere? :)
<supersasho> a co sa tyka soft. patentov tak M$ zarobil na androide niekolkonasobne viac ako na windows phone platforme.. velebnosti du blejt :-!
<supersasho> "novinari" z novinky.cz :)
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: vubec co se tyka M$ a patentu, je to jedno velky smecko ze :P
<supersasho> http://www.root.cz/zpravicky/pro-microsoft-je-ziskovejsi-android-nez-wp7/
<ZOMBitch> lol
<supersasho> ZOMBitch: co sa tyka toho dns, tak som v blueboard napisal novy A name zaznam, napisal tam IP noveho hostingu, a ked som chcel zmazat ten stary zaznam tak ma to nepustilo kvoli chybe, ze by nesiel hosting, ale to mna netrapi ked uz mam novy nastaveny a vsetko prehodene
<supersasho> ale asi napisem im na tech. podporu
<ZOMBitch> mozna by se to hodilo ;)
<ZOMBitch> ale jinak od nich nic nepotrebujes
<supersasho> ja len ze som to naposledy robil pred asi 7 rokmi takze uz si to presne nepametam, ale tak zdravy rozum mi hovori ze chyba tentokrat nie je na mojej strane :)
<ZOMBitch> :)
<supersasho> no napisal som im tak uvidim ze co odpisu.. ale asi prevediem aj domeny na novy hosting a budem to mat pokope
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-27
<[Rattenak]> cau
<[Rattenak]> umite tu nekdo krananek javu ?
<[Rattenak]> krapanek*
<freax> Zdravim :-)
<Chinese_soup> hi
<losik> nazdar
<freax> Mel bych dotaz trochu z cesty.. Nema tu nekdo nahodou zkusenosti s najakym free proxy serverem pro wokna kterej je zdarma? (jasne.. taky bych volil linuxovou variantu, ale nechci to pro sebe a treba tu ma nekdo z vas zkusenosti i s necim pro widle). Predem dik z jakoukoliv radu..
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-28
<losik> hledám nějaký budík který si nastavím aby mně třeba za nějaký čas upozornil nějak jakkoli, nějaký nápad?
<ZOMBitch> sleep 360 && vlc buzz.mp3 ... ?
<losik> jo to by šlo dík..
<ZOMBitch> np ;)
<yunife> dobry vecer prajem vsetkym xD
<yunife> dlho som tu nebol, akosi malo ludi tu je sakra
<fillipo> tu je bordel:-D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-29
<ZOMBitch> tady to nekomu pada :P
<Chinese_soup> a já vím komu!
<Chinese_soup> :P
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> ma si poridit BNC, aspon by tu nebyl Xkrat ;)
<Chinese_soup> BNC?
<ZOMBitch> olala
<Chinese_soup> už vidím :)
<ZOMBitch> http://www.mirc.cz/node/22
<ZOMBitch> imho znc je lepsi, pouzival jsem psybnc asi 2 roky a na znc jsem spokojen uz taky pekne dlouho :)
<ZOMBitch> mg mam chyby ve scriptu a nemuzu prijit na to kde ani s debugem, to bude chujovina totalni zas nekde :D
<Chinese_soup> :)
<ZOMBitch> predpokladam, ze to bude v nacitani jednotlivych radku confu, ale asi se mi dneska nechce nad tim premyslet :D
<ok2cqr> Ahojte, dobry vecer
<ok2cqr> znate tu nekdo prosim tunnel6? http://tunnel6.zexos.org/index.php
<ok2cqr> neco mi nechodi a nevim si s tim rady :-(
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-31
<FrostyX> mate nekdo zkusenosti s Nette ?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-23
<Kaufman_cz> Zdravím ve spolek
<Rattten> cus
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-26
<Ratten> neznate nakej dns server ? 
<Ratten> vygoglovat is ho nemuzu
<KOnyczczcz> hoj vsem... mohl by mi prosim nekdo poradit se sprovoznenim bootovani pres PXE na ALIXOVI ???? ted mam rozchozeny server PXE na vmware ubuntu server.. lae nevim presne jestli jde... DHCP mi funguje ALIX dostane IP adresu.... ale potom ceka a restartuje se.. nevim jak vyzkouset jestli to mam dobre ne... Pokud by nekdo mohl tak bych byl vdecen
<dvx> Ratten, 8.8.8.8
<Ratten> dvx no to zni uplne jak internetova IP
<dvx> aha
<dvx> tak to byl divnej dotaz
<dvx> bind
<Rattten> a tak je od google
<dvx> bind tezko
<Ratten> mit takovou ip tak si nekupuji ani domenu 
<KOnyczczcz> je tu nekdo kdo rozchodil PXE boot ubuntu ???
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-28
<Guest26983>  /msg nickserv identify Willi-Smith kangaroo
<Willi-Smith>  ahoj je tu někdo , co by mi pomohl sformatovat jednu flasku? Neni to tak triviální
#ubuntu-cz 2013-07-25
<feri> ahoj, je tu niekto? potrebujem pomoc
<Chinese_soup> čtěte ten topic prosim vás
#ubuntu-cz 2014-07-24
<Ratten> \asd
#ubuntu-cz 2015-07-21
<hlavsa> Zdravím 
#ubuntu-cz 2017-07-28
<Noxvil> ahoj
